# Browser Standards: Safari Web Browser



## PXL Transmitter (Jan 8, 2003)

Dear folks from Apple,

I have noticed some major appearance problems in combination with CSS browser standards.

I do not speak for myself on this special concern. I mainly speak for many other web site designers out there who try hard every day to get their personal and client web sites to work properly in different browsers which claim to support real CSS2 standard.

I believe that many other developers are currently trying to devlelop their so-called internet "wish-dream-browser" which supports true DHTML, CSS1, CSS2, XML ... etc.

I believe we have not seen so many different developers and organizations since the past years which is nice to see on my opinion. Many developers and organizations who take the challenge to develop their own web browser and want their browsers to become a "standard" web application for surfing the internet.

On the other hand, I have noticed that very few currently available web browsers support true CSS1 and CSS2 standards.

I am personally not very eager to test my web site designs on more than 5 different web browser applications and determining several appearance problems under different browser applications. It makes my job even more difficult than ever if I have to test my designed and programmed web sites and trying to find the best "comprimese" for my web pages to work properly in every browser application.

What we really need today is a so-called "visual reference" for any web designer out there. Browser standards which are defined by the "Consortiums" in endless white papers are a must and very helpful for defining standards.

But, the question that still remains is the fact that no web designer and client can "visually" imagine the visual appearance of a defined standard. I believe, not even some browser developers are today are still not able to tranfer a standard on a white-paper into a visual appearance.

Designers can and do not longer want to work for different browser versions which visually interpret browser standards in different ways.

We want web browsers which support common standards to 100%. We do not need browsers which support common browser standards up to 80% or less and differentiate themselves only in their graphical user interface. To develop an intuitive and userfriendly graphical user interface is one thing ... to develop a browser as a "reference" for defining and transforming standards into a visual and applicable way which is comprehensible to anybody is another thing.

I am especially speaking of form elements which makes life for web designers pretty complicated.

I believe it is very hard to design and programm really fancy and nice looking form pages due to the fact that the appearance of form elements such as checkboxes, radio buttons, form fields etc. are different in several browser applications even under the same platform.

The CSS2 standard allows web designers to define the appearance of form elements pretty well ... such as ... width ... height ... color ... borders ... text attributes and many other attributes.

IE 5.2.2 supports these CSS attributes pretty well on my opinion.

It would be very helpful to see future browser applications to support 100% of a common standard ... and not only a certain percentage of it ...

Otherwise I am not sure if we are longer able to speak of real standards. If a common standard is supported by an application to a certain percentage ... are browser developers still able to claim their browser to fully support these common standards?

Does the definition of the word "standard" not include a percentage of 100% of fulfillment in itself?

I do believe so.

Until now, not even one browser developer has achieved to support 100%. Threfore no browser developer has achieved to fully support browser standards. I am eager to see if Mr. Steve Jobs can keep his promise until the final release when he says "Our browser fully supports all common standard such as ..."

Anyway, I really believe there is an immense potential in this application and I am sure you´ll make the Job!


Good luck ... keep rockin folks!


graphically and sincerely yours,

PXL Transmitter


----------



## fryke (Jan 8, 2003)

You _are_ aware you're _not_ submitting this to Apple but a Mac user forum somewhere on the web, right?


----------



## PXL Transmitter (Jan 15, 2003)

Absolutely ... so that everyone is able to read my postings ... including Apple and their developers ... I believe this message board/forum is the right place ...


graphically and sincerely yours,

PXL Transmitter


----------

